# Taking Down A Monolith



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

how ye doin guys , im supposed to be playing against necrons at the wkend this will b the first time ive came across them and was wondering how ppl who have played against them have went about it and if theres anything that works well against the monolith. hes also meant to be taking the tombstalker aswell. i play blood angels any suggestions or tips would b appreciated cheers.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, you could go for a 5 man devastator squad w/ lascannons, that 'lith and tombstalker aren't gonna survive long against that amount of firepower, and you can always use them on normal warriors to ignore their WBB. Apart from that, give your squad sergeants PW/PF to ignore enemy armour saves/WBB, and maybe get a smallish size DC unit to distract him. Don't suppose you could give more info, say, what models you have, the points size, etc.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ignore it and shoot the warriors standing around it, 1 monolith is more a joke than a threat.

as for the stalker, not played against it, and can't load FW to see its rules, if they still have them up


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> ignore it and shoot the warriors standing around it, 1 monolith is more a joke than a threat.
> 
> as for the stalker, not played against it, and can't load FW to see its rules, if they still have them up


This, dont bother loading up on a billion lascannons or whatever to try and kill it, just kill the rest of the army. Also, mephiston makes necrons cry.


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

were playing 1850 pts i have most models available wot i dont hav ill proxy was thinking of taking mephiston dont really use him but i reckon he could destroy a monolith in assault its his pts cost that puts me off a dc dread with fists could probably do the same job


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with mephiston, he is one of those people just asking to be rapid fired to death, he used to be hyped up, but most people have come to realise he is pretty shit actually, and allot of points of none independent vulnerable shit.

spend the points on fast moving troops and AP3-2 weapons, they'll do more than 1 vampire.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

I would both agree and disagree with Stella about mephiston. What kills him are weapons that are ap2, something the necrons dont have much of. I would however agree that a solid blood angels army will tear necrons apart, as will most anything else.


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks for the feedback ppl off to write a list ill post the list in the army lists section for use to hav a look and comment


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> I would both agree and disagree with Stella about mephiston. What kills him are weapons that are ap2, something the necrons dont have much of. I would however agree that a solid blood angels army will tear necrons apart, as will most anything else.


You can always torrent him to death, or take heavy destroyers which also have the dual purpose of smashing up tanks.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

T6, 2+ save, FNP if theres a priest or novitiate nearby. Lets assume 30 necron warriors shoot him with rapid fire shots

60 shots, 2/3 hit so 40 hits. 1/6 wound so 6.666 wounds. Thats 1 wound, and only a 50% chance of doing that if he has FNP. Mephiston will glady take a necron army worth of firepower to the face. You also have to factor in the fact that he can fly and fleet, so him totally jumping over your rapid fire range is a very realistc. 

You have to remember that while heavy destroyers might do some damage, itll take something like 15 shots to kill him from heavy destroyers if he is in cover, which he should be. Finally, heavy destoyers will be fairly easy to suppress for any good blood angels army.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> T6, 2+ save, FNP if theres a priest or novitiate nearby. Lets assume 30 necron warriors shoot him with rapid fire shots
> 
> 60 shots, 2/3 hit so 40 hits. 1/6 wound so 6.666 wounds. Thats 1 wound, and only a 50% chance of doing that if he has FNP. Mephiston will glady take a necron army worth of firepower to the face. You also have to factor in the fact that he can fly and fleet, so him totally jumping over your rapid fire range is a very realistc.
> 
> You have to remember that while heavy destroyers might do some damage, itll take something like 15 shots to kill him from heavy destroyers if he is in cover, which he should be. Finally, heavy destoyers will be fairly easy to suppress for any good blood angels army.


My only issue with this is that the laws of averages balance out with forces, not individuals. If we were talking a squad of 5 or 10, then yes, the risk in minimal. However, since it is an individual, there is the distinct chance that the first few wounds don't get saved then his rolls balance later after it is already dead.

So, it is a question of building a consistent force without him, or a potent force that could lose potency with initial bad rolls.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

I understand all that, but counting on bad rolls is never a good way to get something done in 40k. Math wise you would have to hit the guy with 120 warriors rapid firing. That is a pretty bad chance of the dice rolls being bad enough to kill him from a few warriors.

Also, to the OP. If you dont have Mephiston in your list already, dont add him. List tailoring is bad bad bad, and tailoring against necrons is probably the worst.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

At that high a point value there is a real solid chance that the warriors will be hard to get to. Most players will keep them off the board as long as possible and the phase out should be at least between 8-11. 

I don't think you'll have much trouble with Necrons though. Your availability of units and lists look good enough.

Typically ignoring the Monolith is something I'd recommend for every army except for CSM running tons of Obliterators. The only reason I ever say shoot it for them is they don't invest extra points in guns just to kill the thing and I haven't had a game yet where at least six Obliterators have failed to take a single Monolith down in one round of fire on it.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

If you really want to deal with the Monolith instead of ignoring it I myself had an easy time of bringing them down with Vindicators and Dreadnaught CCW's.

Though if you do not deal with it within the 1st couple of turns then it is best to ignore it but if you do manmage to bring it down it will hinder the'crons ability to get back up.

Anyways my two bits.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Unless your list would normally include 6+ Lascannons/Demolishers just ignore the Monolith. Its slow and relatively short ranged so you should be able to pick the army apart around it before it becomes a major issue.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

misinformed said:


> My only issue with this is that the laws of averages balance out with forces, not individuals. If we were talking a squad of 5 or 10, then yes, the risk in minimal. However, since it is an individual, there is the distinct chance that the first few wounds don't get saved then his rolls balance later after it is already dead.
> 
> So, it is a question of building a consistent force without him, or a potent force that could lose potency with initial bad rolls.


What you're saying is correct, kind of...but there's no such thing as the law of averages.

...I mean, okay, there is a statement called the 'law of averages'. It's just completely wrong.

What you mean is that the necrons may roll well, and/or that mephiston may roll badly.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

Jack Mac said:


> What you're saying is correct, kind of...but there's no such thing as the law of averages.
> 
> ...I mean, okay, there is a statement called the 'law of averages'. It's just completely wrong.
> 
> What you mean is that the necrons may roll well, and/or that mephiston may roll badly.


Close, what I mean is that over the period of killing ten units, the rolls average out (more or less). If they are just trying to kill one individual, the rolls don't have time to average out (unless they just happen to roll average). This can be good or bad though, I only brought it up to weight against the statistics provided, not to omit them. I guess I can put it a simpler way, it is the same concept that causes sample groups for product testing to be more than just one guy! 

Of course, it does dawn on me, he has five wounds... So, it would have to be pretty significant bad luck or your opponent using proper tactics.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Easiest way to kill a monolith? Get it to phase out. ...Seriously, ignore it, and kill his warriors/other "necron" models, and force a phase out. 

Necrons simply melt in close combat, and that is what your army does best. Under 5th ed. Necrons are toast of you get them into CC with a good CC army. Get into hand to hand, inflict more wounds than he, cause him to take a LD test with a super huge negative modifier, watch him fail the test, roll 1D6 and add it to your initiative, watch him do the same but add it to his weak I2, and then wipe out his whole unit when you catch and sweeping advance them. He'll be pulling models off the table right and left and phasing out (taking the monolith along with) before you know it. 

When shooting a unit of warriors, make sure to shoot that unit until you kill all of them before moving on to the next. That way you deny him his WBB rolls. Just focus on killing those models of his that are classed as "Necrons." Ignore everything else. If you're not sure which are, and aren't, you should just ask. You're opponent will know, trust me.


----------



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

I used to be a Necron player, and they're damn easy to wipe out if you get it right, for the Monolith just get some lascannons (or a Land Raider or something else) just keep it occupied for a little while. 
And then get some Assault marines, Terminators and things like that to drop right on top of the Warriors, Wraiths, Destroyers etc. and they're then occupied with that from then on. 
Then all you need to do is get those Tactical Marines to take out the struggling survivors, and you're pretty much there, I'm just not sure about the Tomb Stalker, haven't fought that yet.
I hope it helps good luck sounds like a good game. k:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

If your Necron opponent is a noob then you should just ignore the Monolith because it won't be doing anything anyway.

If you Necron opponent knows their stuff then you should actually try to control it or kill it in some way.

Best option is twin-linked S9/S10 shooting weapons (AP1 if possible). It is a slow moving tank so stunning it will prevent it from moving (but not shooting its big gun), which will stunt a Necron advance.

S8 or lower is better allocated to other Necron units, so don't waste shots by targeting the Monolith.

S10 CC attacks are pretty good, because you either hit on a 4+ or automatically, and S10 is as good as it ever gets vs a Monolith.

'Go for Phase Out' is generally not a feasible strategy unless the Necron player is a complete noob, so concentrate on the mission objectives and the standard Necron target priority hierarchy.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Agree with Darklove. People assume that just because necrons are a bad army they are played by bad players. Not true. A well constructed Necron army will consist of 80% models that move like jetbikes - and will never hit combat unless unlucky or run out of space to maneuver.

Of course if the player IS a moron, then you'll wipe the floor with him. A fast combat army with FnP and power armour is more or less the Necrons worst nightmare.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Vindicator. . . . . you litterally can't miss. .


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> This, dont bother loading up on a billion lascannons or whatever to try and kill it, just kill the rest of the army. Also, mephiston makes necrons cry.


mephiston makes all armies cry


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Apart from my wraithguard. In April last year when he was all the rage my 5 man wraithguard had the very lucky streak of killing him by instant death for 4 matches in a row. He has not been used against me since unless they find out that I no longer use those wraithguard. Although if he pops back up then they could come out of retirement to fry his ass.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah but wraithguard are a perfect example of an otherwise shitty unit being the rock to a really good units scissors. 3 land raiders with hammers is a good army to fight loganwing with, this doesnt mean loganwing is bad or 3 raiders is good.


----------



## beamspam (Dec 28, 2010)

Times like this that I really love the Tau Hammerhead, Str 10 AP 1 for it's railgun means that all you need are 4+ in order to score a penetrating hit on the monolith.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

beamspam said:


> Times like this that I really love the Tau Hammerhead, Str 10 AP 1 for it's railgun means that all you need are 4+ in order to score a penetrating hit on the monolith.


I think you'll find it is a 5+ to Penetrate, a 4 would only Glance. The good thing about AP1 though is that it does give you a slim chance of destroying a Monolith with a Glancing hit.


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

cheers for the replys ppl i played the crons twice and phased him out twice the monolith survived both games and that was a dc dread assaulting it for about three turns with fists and a couple of vindie shots as for the stalker it didnt do much its the first time he used the crons and he is a total noob lol will be playing again this wkend vs his daemons which are quite nasty il post a thread on ways of dealing with them cos ive had trouble with them before there quite nasty again thanks for the replys.


----------

